# Just had to say this...



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The only thing dumber than "pull the trigger" is "tool gloat". Where did these come from?


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

I actually like those terms because they precisely describe the sentiment in each case.

I'm sure that at some time during the industrial revolution when some factory burned down, some guy grabbed an anvil from the rubble and later drank with friends over his latest tool gloat. Then, the next week, he'd pull the trigger on starting his own blacksmithing shop. Just saying.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

red, I have to add "just saying". My favorite LJ uses it all the time to excuse his comments Just sayin'...


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

My new brother in-law (wife's sister's new hubby) was found wearing the same glasses as these. Posted on Facebook 1000 miles away. Is that bizarre or what? Fun glasses, but made for stamp collectors. Led lights too.








Never met the dude myself. Cosmic ! 
These only cost a 69 cents and with 5 bucks shipping from China. Very high quality. How's that for a tool gloat?
























Oh and got a hair cut gloat. Got a number 3 buzz for a 7.99$ coupon >grinz<


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

1+ DKV on your observation.
No, I mean 10+

Would anyone actually say that in public??

Gotta admit that I did "pull the trigger" on a couple of donuts the other day…...........


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

It could be worse. I could say, for example, "that I saw a new table saw and decided to bust a cap in it's ass."

(I wonder if the gang bangers have any idea of that saying having its roots in percussion firearms of the 19th century.)

Now that I ponder it, maybe gang banger lingo would give new life to woodworking. Imagine Roy Underhill saying that he had to switch from a plane to a scraper because that mofo had some wicked-assed grain.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

OK, I'll play your silly little game.

So why is it that folks that ALWAYS add "Know what I mean" to every other sentence when they're speaking, NEVER add it to their written words?

And I'll end with another oft used and abused one…

'nuff said


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Hmmm, I have to admit to having used the 'pull the trigger' euphemism on Lumberjocks in a mocking fashion, but is it a euphemism if the word it replaces, ie., purchase or buy is actually a pleasurable experience for the trigger pullee?

Where's Chuck-the-fifth? He'll know.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

I wasn't going to reply but then I decided to pull the trigger on a reply and replied.

Tool gloat - " Hey dude, you wanna see a picture of my tool. It used to be kinda rusty but I was rubbing it for a while and now it's got a nice shine on it" 
Pulling the trigger - this is another example of gun-totin' yank mentality and your insatiable
desire to shoot stuff/yokes. No other nationality uses this phrase.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey Murch, it's too bad we're not a peace-loving people like the Irish.  My great grandfather came from Ireland in the 1890s. He and my grandfather used to raise funds to send back to Ireland for the "widows and orphans." Unfortunately, no country has not had periods of strife and violence.

There are many factors beyond guns that account for the culture of violence that has gripped many communities in the US. None of them has an easy fix.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

No offence meant,Tim. I was trying for a laughy/jokey type reply but obviously humour does not
always translate too well across the pond.

Glad to hear you have some green blood in you.


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

None taken, Murch. I am a bit sensitive to the topic as I grew up hunting and trapshooting with my father and brothers. Have been around and had access to firearms and never once even contemplated using them in an unlawful manner.

I too am just learning to turn. You look to have some experience. I love the rich color of the dresser project.

Have a great day!


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

"Well what happens is"...never mind…"at the end of the day" it doesn't matter (those two make me cringe).


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am on the same page as you, DKV. I would like to reach out to you and chat about this, but I do not have the bandwidth. What we need on this site is a paradigm shift. Maybe if we form a S.W.A.T. team (based on core competencies), they will take it to the next level, give 110%, think outside the box and address this issue.

Failing that, we punt.

It is what it is.

...just sayin'...


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Pulling the trigger on $1000 tool bought for $50 =a happy camper.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

How about starting our own Lumberjocks' 'Bull******************** Bingo'?, Deek, you have a word with MsDebbie and see if she'll send out the word list each month with the emag - then the first person to post 'BINGO' in a thread wins a prize, like a Lumberjocks baseball cap or T-shirt. Just thinking outside the box here, you know what I mean?


----------



## Hopdevil (Dec 13, 2009)

ChuckV, I would assume from your reply that you work with corporate America some how. Those phrases fly around my 'real world' job like crazy. Drives me absolutely nuts. I can't wait to retire and get to the real job - woodworking!
Buzz


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Just curious about the point of the thread. Do we really care about the history of the expressions? Are you trying to say people say dumb things? Does the thread go deeper than that. Is it an attempt to elevate yourself by making others appear to be inferior for using expressions you deem to be dumb.

You're a smart guy DKV. This thread is beneath you.

Mark


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't think it that big of a deal Mark. We all have 'pet peeves'.

If having them (or just saying them out loud maybe?) makes me 'lesser than', so be it.

One of mine(and I have a few) Is when a grown man uses the words 'yummy' and or 'yummer's' in particular.

I couldn't really tell you why, other than only six year old's and women should utter such vile words…it just makes me cringe.
Stoopid huh?

Just sayin'


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

moving forward…..these idioms hit and take hold with such reckless abandon, that to pen an email without using one or more, is unheard of in the corporate world, blogging world and it seems on forum boards. In context or out. They are a phrase gloat, found for free and used to stay 'in the loop.'
....just saying, know what I mean?


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Tony. I understand your point.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

I'll kick in a few more that always make me laugh/cringe.

For what it's worth: This is a forum. Everything you say is only taken at what it's worth anyway. No need to saturate your message. Be strong, people.

My two cents: Again, same thing. All we are EVER giving on this website is our two cents. When you addend what you're saying with this, you minimize your own words. Let others internally minimize what you're saying when they read your comment.

That said, I don't actually mind either of the two you brought up in the OP. They have legitimate meanings when used in context. I am less a fan of quantifiers (that could be added onto any sentence displaying opinion on this site) than I am of site-specific colloquialisms. However, I won't be offended or upset if people want to keep giving their 'two cents' on subjects. I just never would personally, as I think it weakens whatever is being said.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

*found for free and used to stay 'in the loop.'*
Jumbojack,you are right,people mainly use these phrases probably because it's used so often to convey a certain feeling but also used as you said"to stay in the loop".
English being my second language I try hard not to use these phrases in case I may use them in the context they are not meant for .(wouldn't that be funny and confusing?).
For the longest time I couldn't understand the use of "this poppy" or "she" when referring to inanimate objects like I bought this poppy for $$( referring to a car),or she has over 500.000 miles on it. but find it interesting when others use colorful idioms and phrases like that..
Still trying to get a hang of it. 
Ken.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Going back to the "tool gloat" -
Rant on:
I remember back about 20 years ago on the Old-Tools List, a time before forums, when a drive-by tool gloat meant something. You had to describe the acquisition carefully (no cheap digital cameras) or figure out how to draw it in ascii art." And they were saved for something big - the $1 bedrock or the $5 ivory folding rule.

Now it seems that tool gloats, like so many other things on the internet, are being used to overhype just about every single acquisition. Bought a tablesaw on clearance, saved $7? That's a gloat. Scored a few cut-off 2×4s for free from the dumpster? That's a lumber gloat.

But what really gets me is when I see such "gloats" followed by a half-dozen "You suck!" comments. "You suck!" used to mean "Dude, I'm jealous - that was a great score. How come I'm never so lucky?" Now its just a meaningless post. I see all those "You suck!" posts and I want to scream "Stop encouraging him!!!!!!"

Rant off.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Good times. Peace out. Hate those ones. Rant off.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Well…"not for nothing but" I think "we are all on the same page" here.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Tony, if the grown men that use the term "yummy" and "yummers" are sitting in highchairs you have to understand and forgive them. Just sayin"...
JustJoe, I totally forgot the "you suck". My "skin crawls" everytime I read it. Just sayin'...

All you guys have turned a serious, thought provoking, soul searching thread into a joke…I would really, really love to pull the trigger.

Just one more item. Why is it we can discuss serious social issues like this one but everyone totally ignores ex-rep Walsh? 150+ years and waiting. Why no progress? Why no change? I am officially throwing my "guilt trip" to the side of the road and would like to understand why it is we do not have any kind of coherent dream we are all working towards. What makes us shy away from this subject?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It has not been 150 years, but George Orwell set these rules in 1946 in Politics and the English Language. Imagine if George were alive today.


Never use a metaphor, simile, or other figure of speech which you are used to seeing in print.
Never use a long word where a short one will do.
If it is possible to cut a word out, always cut it out.
Never use the passive where you can use the active.
Never use a foreign phrase, a scientific word, or a jargon word if you can think of an everyday English equivalent.
Break any of these rules sooner than say anything outright barbarous.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

You can't cite George Orwell anymore. He missed on the year but otherwise predicted the future and pretty soon his existence will be scrubbed from history.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

The one that gets me the most is "You know". If I knew I wouldn't be listening to the imbecile. Just sayin…....


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

just sayin'


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

DKV, this is something you obviously feel strongly about. Perhaps, (any objections to 'perhaps' anyone?) you could take a proactive stance and become another Lumberjocks 'Gatekeeper', to welcome new members, but also offer some guidance about posting.

You could copy and paste this for the benefit of all the new members and spammers for instance.

Welcome to Lumberjocks, an online community of woodworkers. I must warn you, this site is very addictive!

In order to enjoy your experience, and not ruin it for me, please refrain from gloating and using dumb idioms such as 'pull the trigger'.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Deek; you should listen to renners. Every day when I log on it would be great to have you just say "You Suck" and then the "icing on the cake"; now I will "pull the trigger" while I "Gloat".


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't thing those sayings are so dumb compared to a guy standing around with both thumbs up.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Responses on this thread have been totally epic.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I say we all boo and hiss the next thread that contains "pull the trigger". Who knows we might start a trend…and have some silly fun. It can't be any worse than all the giggling I witnessed during the last shop cleaning thread…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Since Alaskaguy dissed my Mexicanguy I decided to go proud. My avatar is now the greatest president in the history of the United States.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

boo, hiss


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I must add that the word driving me nuts is "awesome". Seems as if every freakin' thing in today's lingo is AWESOME.
Now I feel better.
Bill


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Just have to add "lurker". Seems we have quite a few on the site. Is that anyway related to what a deviant does around grade schools? Lurking from behind a tree. I lurked from my car. I lurked and jerked… (forgive the last one,). What exactly does a woodworking lurker do? Can you lurk wood like planing and jointing? What does lurked wood look like? Is it smooth or rough? I would guess rough, expecially around the edges. Long time woodworkers and lurkers, help me out here before I get carried away. If you have ever lurked this site let me know what you were doing lurking.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

shut the topic down DKV…you made it clear that it is not serious when you posted "My avatar is now the greatest president in the history of the United States".

Several years ago I was on a bowling league and the President was awesome. Yours…not so much…

just sayin…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Teejk, I thought, based on the Trayvon responses, that we were all socialist, liberal dogoodies on this site. I must have misread the thread. I guess coming out of the closet and declaring Obama as the single most important American president to have ever lived was not a smart thing to do. Personally, I idolize the guy. Ya win some and ya lose some. Is everyone on this site a closed minded conservative that need the bedroom lights off before procreating? Wow, I would have never, ever in a million years guessed…

Also, how do you shut a topic down?


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Putting the image of the most worthless, socialist, divisive president I have ever seen in front of my face pretty much shuts it down for me. Bye bye.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Teejk: Neither of the Bushes were great presidents. In fact both were from Texas.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I declare this topic shut down.

However, philosophically speaking I would like to better understand the leanings of the LJs on this site. Coming at it from a non-religious, non-political view how many dogoodies and nondogoodies do we have on this site. So you better understand what I am looking for a dogoodie always says yes and a nondogoodie always says no when it comes to running the social, human side of life in these here United States. Or, better yet a dogoodie let's the individual decide the best route and the nondogoodie lays out the route for the individual.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*I am on the same page as you, DKV. I would like to reach out to you and chat about this, but I do not have the bandwidth. What we need on this site is a paradigm shift. Maybe if we form a S.W.A.T. team (based on core competencies), they will take it to the next level, give 110%, think outside the box and address this issue.

Failing that, we punt.

It is what it is.

...just sayin'…*

Chuck, my son is an English teacher. He may want to use this.

Unfortunately, now I feel like I can't post on Lumberjocks anymore. Paranoia runs deep.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

How about "It is what it is". What else could it be???

Hey Ken - that's also a tool gloat.

But being from the south I'm ok with slang.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

IMHO

This site is loaded with "humble opinions"......

To shut a forum topic down you simply pull the trigger on it.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

This thread is TOAST. Actually let's say this thread is now totally FUBAR. My 2 cents. Just saying. Pulling the trigger now on some late night dessert.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Speaking of dessert, I just scored a chocolate gloat:


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm of the opinion that Obama is awesome and should pull the trigger.

Definite 5 out of 5 stars


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

OBAMA RATED 5TH BEST PRESIDENT IN OUR HISTORY

From a total of 44 US Presidents: Obama rated 5th best president ever.

The Democratic publicity release said,"...after a little more than 5 years, Americans have rated President Obama the 5th best president ever."

The details according to White House Publicists:

Reagan & Lincoln tied for first,

23 presidents tied for second,

17 other presidents tied for third,

Jimmy Carter came in 4th, and

Obama came in fifth.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Gary, Gary, Gary, I like the positive view…fifth is better than sixth.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Just to let you guys know, Obama fullfilled all of ex-rep Walsh's dreams and look how successful he is. Poster boy for black success. I think Walsh may have something.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Is this how our leader carefully treats handcrafted treasures that have been handed down through the ages, or is he just pretending to be "cool"


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

http://www.theblaze.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/obama-foot-on-desk.jpg
Looking at his right hand I think he is about to "pull the trigger", - multi tasking as always as he uses his round over tool on the edge of the desk.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

^
^
Those shoes are almost like winklepickers… kinda pointy


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

For some reason, I can't explain, I want to see a face vise installed on Obama's desk. And maybe some T-track. Just saying. My 2 cents.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

At least he's rolling around on a sheet of perspex and not wearing out the nice carpet.
More sound economic sense from your Commander-in-Chief/President/Leader for 3 more years.
Good, hard-working Irishman that he is.

It takes an Irishman to run America right,(Clinton, Reagan, Kennedy). After all, We built the place.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

You guys are insulting my avatar. Please do not do that.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm serious.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

You guys have one of the best President that the USA has had. The problem is that a lot of people want him to fail and therefore do everything to make this happen, even if it is against what they want to believe. A very sad state of affairs.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Refer here for some good "you suck".

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/53113


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I have heard from a few people that he is the best President we ever had, personally I don't see that, but I would like to understand your viewpoint. Can you tell me what you base this on?
Mike


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Moke, my statement was "tongue in cheek".


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bump test


----------

